# Long Beach Turtle & Tortoise Care Expo



## Fernando (Apr 6, 2011)

A co-work of mine gave me a flyer today. www.tortoise.org/ttcs

16th Annual Turtle & Tortoise care expo

Sunday May 22, 2011
10:00am to 4:00pm

El Dorado Community Center
2800 N. Studebaker Rd
Long Beach, CA 90815

"Meet Joyce Keyak and her Galapagos Toroises, Sparky and Turbo.

*Is anyone going? I want to go.*


----------



## rachael (Apr 6, 2011)

Ill go to this.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet! I want to see some TFO peeps


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 6, 2011)

If I lived in Long Beach I would go, but it's to far for me. Sounds like it will be interesting.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll go 
Not too far from me!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool! This will be my first


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

I never know this far in advance, but I'd like to go. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rachael (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for posting. This is literally only 4 miles from my house so I dont have an excuse NOT to be there. See you all at the end of May.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 7, 2011)

Woo I'm excited  
Putting it in my calender!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 7, 2011)

Tom said:


> I never know this far in advance, but I'd like to go. Thanks for posting.





rachael said:


> Yeah, thanks for posting. This is literally only 4 miles from my house so I dont have an excuse NOT to be there. See you all at the end of May.





Skyler Nell said:


> Woo I'm excited
> Putting it in my calender!




For sure! TFO invasion


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2011)

I would like to go!
But idk about finding a ride


----------



## Fernando (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a reminder or for even new members...


*Turtle & Tortoise Expo Long Beach California*


----------



## Angi (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know when the San Diego show is. I think it is right after. 

Does anyone know when the San Diego show is. I think it is right after.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 25, 2011)

That would be interesting... to bad the trip is too long for the dog sled team!


----------



## Fernando (May 9, 2011)

Reminder


----------



## Fernando (May 17, 2011)

Me and Walter will be there this Sunday. Come say Hi if you see us. (I'll be the one with the big beard)


----------



## kameya (May 17, 2011)

I will bring my wife and kids there...probably right after lunch...can't miss the chance to see the Galapagos up close and personal... ^_^


----------



## Fernando (May 17, 2011)

Cool! You can give me hints on enclosure building!


----------



## Aristotle (May 18, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Cool! You can give me hints on enclosure building!



I'm definitely going!! Someone better stop me from adopting more than one tort! I just want one little female greek as a sister to my little Ari. But as a new tort addict, I'm not sure I can trust myself!

Can't wait! 

Best,
Kristina


----------



## Fernando (May 18, 2011)

Once you get the 'bug' you just can't stop!


----------



## onarock (May 18, 2011)

This is why Im happy I live somewhere they dont have reptile shows!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 18, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Me and Walter will be there this Sunday. Come say Hi if you see us. (I'll be the one with the big beard)



Ill be the bald one lol...and a bit a chunky.


----------



## Aristotle (May 18, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Once you get the 'bug' you just can't stop!



LOL - I used to be the same way with tattoos!!! But then I figured that 5 is enough!! Good thing it's not a combo Tortoise and Tattoo Expo!!! 

But now I want a tortoise tat!!!


----------



## John (May 19, 2011)

onarock said:


> This is why Im happy I live somewhere they dont have reptile shows!



Ha, here where I live we have homosapien shows daily.


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

squamata said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > This is why Im happy I live somewhere they dont have reptile shows!
> ...



with adoptions too?!?


----------



## DixieParadise (May 19, 2011)

Wish I were in the area, sounds like fun. You guys go and be safe...and for you that are thinking just 1 more, please just 1 more..Step away from the tortoise...jk. Have fun and be safe


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2011)

(John: Your new avatar is a little disturbing!  )


----------



## Josh (May 19, 2011)

I won't be able to make it down to Long Beach for this event :-/

I hope you all that make it take a TortoiseForum group photo and post it! Don't forget your TFO t-shirts!


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

Josh said:


> I won't be able to make it down to Long Beach for this event :-/
> 
> I hope you all that make it take a TortoiseForum group photo and post it! Don't forget your TFO t-shirts!



That's a good Idea. Unfortunately, I haven't purchased a TFO shirt, yet. 

We'll throw up some hand signs that spell TFO.....nvm we'll be in long beach (bad idea)


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 19, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be able to make it down to Long Beach for this event :-/
> ...



I got yo back. lol


----------



## onarock (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, you guys could run into T.T's (tortoise trust) or some U.K.S.W.'s (united kingdom shelled warriors) or even some A.T.F.'s (african tortoise forum). You guys can have a husbandry debate in the parking lot. I would pack my spray bottle of I were you!


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

onarock said:


> Yeah, you guys could run into T.T's (tortoise trust) or some U.K.S.W.'s (united kingdom shelled warriors) or even some A.T.F.'s (african tortoise forum). You guys can have a husbandry debate in the parking lot. I would pack my spray bottle of I were you!



I'm going to carry a pocket full of rabbit pellets. I've got a good arm...


----------



## onarock (May 19, 2011)

rabbit pellets... thats the tortoise trust weapon of choice. The only way to stop them is with extruded pellet feed (mazuri), spray bottles and humid hides.


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

ooooh good idea. SOAKED extruded pellet food.


----------



## John (May 19, 2011)

emysemys said:


> (John: Your new avatar is a little disturbing!  )



Sorry Yvonne its the only childhood photo of me I could find


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2011)

I Shall Attend


----------



## dmmj (May 19, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I Shall Attend


don't you mean "I shell attend"?


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2011)

hahaha, good one


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 21, 2011)

I'll be there  Blonde in a TFO shirt! say hi!!! 
p.s. i'm bringing my mazuri for the gang bang


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Skyler Nell said:


> I'll be there  Blonde in a TFO shirt! say hi!!!
> p.s. i'm bringing my mazuri for the gang bang



Whoa, This conversation just took a crazy turn! I think you mean gang "fight".


----------



## John (May 21, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there  Blonde in a TFO shirt! say hi!!!
> ...



I guess it depends on if she is war like or peace like.


----------



## Fernando (May 22, 2011)

Lol cool I'll look out for you!


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 22, 2011)

AH AH!!! gang fight gang fight! lol not gang bang. oopsies! lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 23, 2011)

How was it? Any pics?


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> How was it? Any pics?



I posted some pictures on another thread. I don't even know what skyler Nell looks like! So I don't know if she was there or not.


----------

